# Do some Cats just need to go outside?



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

My 8 month old Cat's have always been indoor Cat's. 

Both love to look out of the window and even stick their heads out at times. Dixie becomes totally terrified if I make any moves that suggest I may be tryng to take her outside. She will scratch and frantically try to get down and then will run and hide. She shows no curiosity at all when the front door is open.

Poppy on the other hand is the complete opposite! She is always getting up onto my kitchen worktops so that she can see out of the windows which give the best view over the neighbourhood. She has also started to move towards the door when we come in and out so that she can dart between our legs and get outside. Most times I allow her out for a quick sniff around and then I scoop her up and bring her inside.

However, it's just got me wondering whether some Cat's just need outdoor access? Poppy has such an abundance of energy and curiosity and is into everything! I do wonder if she would be happier if she had a garden to run around in and explore.


----------



## Cuddlecat (Jul 8, 2010)

I am by no means an expert, but as I just posted on another thread I had two kittens from the same litter in a flat for the first two and a half years of their lives. Sometimes they would mess in the wrong place, and they always had to sit by the window. Once they tried to get out on the roof....! But we moved to a house, they adapted to the outdoors and they never messed in the wrong place again. So yes I think that some kittie do dream of the day they can explore the big wide world outside the window. x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dont know the answer to this question but I would think they would feel the same about a room they could see into but not explore.IMO cats are curious about every thing in there environment but that does not always mean it is in their best interests to explore .


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

In answer to the basic question of whether a cat needs to go outside, the answer is of course no, they don't (some would argue the opposite but I won't). There is nothing they get outside that they can't indoors. Whether a cat wants to go outside is another matter, and some cats don't adapt easily to being indoor cats once they have lived as outdoor going cats.

I'm not a fan of letting cats out that don't have to be let out, but that is my personal choice and I don't begrudge anyone else their personal choice. I do accept that it's an individual cat issue too, however I don't personally think there's any benefit with turning a happy indoor cat into an outdoor one, only risks. I think buffie has it spot on in that cats will show interest in the unobtainable, and if they were going out it would probably be someone's locked house they wanted in on lol. I think we humanise it too much worrying about whether they're missing out - at that point it's probably best to treat them to more toys and know you're keeping them safe! xx


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Sometimes it is a case of what they never had they never miss. I have a 3rd floor flat so letting my cat's out is not an option, but i don't feel they will be affected by this. I have a balcony which is invaluable as both cat's love it.........maybe that is an indication that they would like to roam. But as previously stated cat's are curious by nature, so the behaviour they exhibit is to be expected, not necessarily an indication that they want to experience the outdoors, allthough i'm sure they wouldn't object!


----------



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm, interesting one. I don't think any cat _needs_ outdoor access (just talking domestic here, I don't know if a wild tiger would be too happy if you kept it in the house :lol but I think some cats are definitely suited to outdoor life.

Moggies are usually bred outdoor cat/outdoor cat so it's kind of in their blood, and they're probably more likely to pine for the outdoors if kept in. Pure breeds are usually kept inside (not always though) so a lot won't have honed their outside survival skills and won't be too keen on it! 

Still, I think that with the right attention, play and enrichment, they can all live perfectly happy indoor lives and never want the outdoors at all!

You could try taking your girls out on a harness. Might satisfy Poppy's desire for the outdoors, with all the benefits of indoors too!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I disagree entirely with the argument that moggies need to go out any more than purebreeds do, in fact I think some pedigree cats might have more genetic imperative to going out. All in all it's about socialisation and what the owner wants to achieve.


----------



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

KathyM said:


> I disagree entirely with the argument that moggies need to go out any more than purebreeds do, in fact I think some pedigree cats might have more genetic imperative to going out. All in all it's about socialisation and what the owner wants to achieve.


Assume this was directed at my post.

I agree 100% with you that there is no NEED for any cats (moggies OR pure breed) to go out - I am very pro-indoors and believe that cats do not have to go outside and can be happy (if not sometimes happier) indoors - I was merely stating that in my opinion moggies MAY have more of an inclination (as in want, not need) to go out due to the houses they are raised in/parents/other cats in the house who may go out etc. Whereas purebreeds are usually raised in indoor households from birth, therefore would not feel so inclined.

I haven't done any real research on the subject so I wouldn't know for definite, that's why I said "probably more likely".  All opinion based on my own observations.

Indoor/outdoor is a debate that will continue forever - while I am pro-indoors for my cat, I also believe it should be the owners choice once they have thought about their situation and what is best for their cat.

Sorry for the misunderstanding.

(also hope this post didn't sound overly defensive, just wanted to make sure my point got across clearly this time )


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

No misunderstanding and no apologies necessary - sounds like we're singing from the same hymn sheet and I wasn't having a go.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree they deffo do not need to be outside, they are just nosy and playful. As long as they have adequate toys and attention they can be extremely contented. And live longer too


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I had indoor cats for 20 years, and I did have one very highly strung cat who clearly _needed_ to go out. He would get very stressed and spray indoors from time to time, but if he was allowed as little as half an hour supervised garden access about once every 10 days, he was a changed cat - much more chilled and relaxed indoors. A friend of mine had a cat of the same breed and found exactly the same worked for her boy as well.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

Neither of my Cats will be getting outside anytime soon as we are in a second floor flat. I sometimes just get the feeling that Poppy is itching to get out the door though lol. I do allow her out onto the balcony occasionally for a very short time - less than a minute. Its more a walkway to get to neighbouring flats so not secure. I hope we will be moving to a house with a garden in a year or two. If we are able to secure the garden I will let them out. I'm not sure Dixie will want to go, timid little thing that she is. Poppy however will just love it. She has so much energy!


----------



## Cuddlecat (Jul 8, 2010)

Give Poppy (loving that name by the way!) lots of toys so that she can entertain herself and run off her excess energy in the meantime. x


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Themis said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Neither of my Cats will be getting outside anytime soon as we are in a second floor flat. I sometimes just get the feeling that Poppy is itching to get out the door though lol. I do allow her out onto the balcony occasionally for a very short time - less than a minute. Its more a walkway to get to neighbouring flats so not secure. I hope we will be moving to a house with a garden in a year or two. If we are able to secure the garden I will let them out. I'm not sure Dixie will want to go, timid little thing that she is. Poppy however will just love it. She has so much energy!


Have you thought about perhaps getting something like this for your balcony? Biteproof Olive Cat Net: great deals on pet protective equipment at zooplus


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Our balcony is a walkway to the other 2 flats on our floor. It's not really the sitting outside kind of balcony if you know what I mean? So there's no way of securing it without stopping people from getting to their flats which I'm not sure would go down too well lol.


----------

